# Intruder Shot to Death Inside Richland County Home



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Intruder Shot to Death Inside Richland County Home*

(Richland County, SC) - Richland County deputies say a home invasion suspect was killed after an incident early Wednesday morning.

Investigators say it all began when the suspects reportedly began spying on a group of men who were out playing pool. The suspects then followed the men home. The homeowner was dropped off at his house, and his friends left the scene.

"Five minutes after they left somebody kicked in the door. They were hollering 'Richland County, Richland County,' said Richard--the homeowner who wishes to go by only his first name.

Richard says he spent a split second wondering why sheriffs deputies were breaking into his home. It didn't take long for him to realize, though, that it was robbers--not cops--in his house.

"When I came out of the bathroom and around the curve, they had guns in my face, already drawn," Richard said.

The victim says he gave the suspects the money they demanded, but the suspects told him that wasn't enough. Deputies say the suspects forced Richard to trick his friends into coming back to the house.

"I called my partner Ray and said 'Come back. I'm going to see my girlfriend but my car won't work. I need a boost," Richard said.

He says thankfully his friends suspected he needed more help than that. When they returned, one was armed and was able to shoot and kill 29-year-old Jevis Rogers.

No charges will be filed against that friend, but authorities are still looking for the second robbery suspect who ran.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

DAMN! I hope my friends are that slick if I ever need them.:smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> DAMN! I hope my friends are that slick if I ever need them.:smt071


No kiddin' :smt068


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Good! If the bad guys loose often enough, there would be fewer bad guys!

Bully for this guys friends!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Good! If the bad guys loose often enough, there would be fewer bad guys!
> 
> Bully for this guys friends!


+1 Good work!!!


----------

